# Trillian Pro 1.0



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone use this software yet? I use the free version and have been very happy with it over the past few months. I'm intreaged about Trillian Pro 1.0, but not sure its worth the money. I'd pay it no problem, but it seems you can't try it out without paying first. Anyone can post a review?

http://www.trillian.cc


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder if "Trillian Free" will stay around? As the Free product looked like it was there to "beta" and give exposure while in development.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you like Trillian then you will REALLY like what we are working on for DBSTalk.COM members! 

We are almost finishing testing with the staff here and then our program will be released to out gold members to test out and if things work out good from therethe program should be available to all members shortly. 

Stay tuned to DBSTalk.COM for more details as they become available.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott, you don't surprise me anymore... :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dang! I will keep trying though.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

any idea when?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Scott, keep in mind corporate users may not be able to install third-party software or may be behind proxy firewalls.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes this is one of the big bugs in our software, I am hopefull that this problem is corrected very soon.

I look forward to releasing this software to our Gold Members soon for those who wish to further help us test this software before we make it available to all our members.


----------



## J.W. (Nov 8, 2002)

Is this project still in testing?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it is, there have been some major improvments in it within the past two weeks. 

I plan to release it to the public around or on December 16th.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I ahve been using Trillian Pro for awhile. If you have specific questions email me.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've gone to it also. I like all the plugins including the IMAP plugin.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

BUY IT  And the AccuWeather plugin is really cool. One word of caution, tho: the Yahoo! webcam support isn't working quite right yet, although they do plan a fix.

Scott, you never did answer me about support for ipmasq with your client


----------

